# ebay selling question



## scarface (Dec 13, 2007)

does anyone here sell on ebay?

If so, any suggestions on how to get around the size issue. I sell my mens shirts in 5 different sizes. It seems like ebay doesnt have anyplace for someone to select a size during checkout. Thus, i have to list five different listings (1 for each size) 

feels like im not doing it right... anyone have any suggestions for dealing with size? I would like to list 1 listing for the shirt - and during checkout they have to put in the size they want.

thanks!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I saw an option on one auction I looked at for adding options to your purchase, but that was a while ago, and I've never come across it when listing auctions. 

One option would be to list one auction for sizes S-XL and another for XXL and another for XXXL if you go that high.

The thing is that ebay doesn't allow different prices within the same auction (at least without that option I mentioned before), so you need to seperate out any auctions with options that will cost more or less than your others.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

just have them say what size they want in the message section on paypal or however they pay. thats what i have seen people do.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

maddog9022 said:


> just have them say what size they want in the message section on paypal or however they pay. thats what i have seen people do.


I do this exact method. I charge one price for S-XL and have them add $2 for 2XL or if they want a long sleeve add $2 as well. When they pay they add the $2, if they don't Ill notify them in an email, if they don't pay then I just send them an XL or refund them.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Im not trying to promote but here is an example of one of my listings

Custom T-Shirt (S, M, L,XL)Personal or business t shirt - eBay (item 140193386500 end time Jan-03-08 03:43:06 PST)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's the thing...technically having your customer add $2.00 for the larger sizes is against ebay's policies and could get your auctions pulled.

Having one auction (and price) for S-XL and having your customer specify what size is fine, but you need a seperate auction if you have a seperate option with a seperate price (again, except with that auction tool that I mentioned earlier that I don't know how to use.  ).

I won't comment on trademarks.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Chris . . . this should help keep the ebay tattle tails off your listings . .
can't help with the trademark/copyright issue -- that might get you suspended -- 

-----------------------------------------------------------
1 T-Shirts - Up for consideration
Please include your information at the time of check out**

Customize (Personalize) your own T-shirt with Any Photo (or logo)

We can change the wording for whatever you need at*>>>>>no additional cost<<<<<< 
-----THIS MUST BE LISTED WITHIN THE AUCTION LISTING, 
TO KEEP YOUR LISTING WITHIN THE GRAY AREA OF "CHOICE"


Please submit the change directly after payment is submitted*
otherwise the design shown is what will be shipped*

Sizing chart listed below**

--------list your sample tee----------

below your sample pic -- 

Your Bid is for 1 White Shirt*
with the pictures shown below/above

---------------------------------------------

you differently CAN NOT list choose of color

unless you have it posted ----- AT NO ADDITIONAL COST----

-----------------------------------------------------
also . . if you have your website listed on your ABOUT ME webpage---
your prices on your webpage HAS to be higher in price than what is posted on ebay . . 

I see that you don't have a ebay store . . .you should sign up for one
if you sign up for a ebay store -- list your customized t-shirts according to color

within your """manage my store""" you get a referral link -- when a buyer emails you for something customized and you list it within your ebay store and send them the referral link . . you get 75% of your FVF credit'd back . . .

I list about 100 auctions a month -- the rest I list in my ebay stores . .
--- auctions will bring the viewers in -- buyers like to go window shopping as well . .. 


Hope this helps

Diane
;o)


----------



## Qpe (Dec 22, 2007)

I would include to the titel "S-XL" or which size you get and then let the customer choose the size after buying the shirt.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chani said:


> That's the thing...technically having your customer add $2.00 for the larger sizes is against ebay's policies and could get your auctions pulled.
> 
> Having one auction (and price) for S-XL and having your customer specify what size is fine, but you need a seperate auction if you have a seperate option with a seperate price (again, except with that auction tool that I mentioned earlier that I don't know how to use.  ).
> 
> I won't comment on trademarks.


 
really i have seen it all the time.

you mght wanna try it. the worst thing will happen is that they will pull the list. i am thinking that it one of thoose rules that arn't watched closly.


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

i used to sell on ebay (UK) but stopped about 10 months ago, i sold a few here and there when business was a bit slow.

There is no way round the size issue. They want you to list every size, according to there terms you have to. There is an exception for "made to order" things, which didnt seem to include my shirts even though thats what they are, i make them to order.

You can do things like ask the seller to specify the size in the notes section of paypal, of course then you run the risk of the buyer not doing that and you have to email them asking, waiting for the reply etc.

You can also list a size and say "this is for a L. If you want a different size please tell us" kind of message. However you will get people telling you that you sent them the wrong size, even though you have done what you said in the auction.

Or you can list one in the auctions, then all the sizes in your shop, and have a link to each size.

Ebay (in the UK at least) is dying, it costs too much to sell, sales are down, lots of competition.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

The T Shirt Man said:


> i used to sell on ebay (UK) but stopped about 10 months ago, i sold a few here and there when business was a bit slow.
> 
> There is no way round the size issue. They want you to list every size, according to there terms you have to. There is an exception for "made to order" things, which didnt seem to include my shirts even though thats what they are, i make them to order.



Yes this is right - you are not allowed to list different sizes in one auction, except if it is made after the person bought the t-shirt (made to order). Otherwise you have to list one auction for each size that you want to sell. That is the reason I got out of eBay - way too expensive.


----------



## djohana (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi

I sell t-shirts on ebay and this is how I do it....First I have a ebaystore so in my ebaystore I put up the shirt and I specify the size measurements of the shirt...

So you will see a measurement chart from Small thru 3XL...Underneath the size measurement I will describe the sizes I carry and then state in paypal section of notes you can specify the size you want otherwise Large will be sent....Or send us an email with the size of your request...

But you can only do this in your ebaystore...And when I put items on auction up I would only have one size, but would state in my auction we have more sizes in our ebaystore....

I been doing this quite awhile with no problems at all....People do specify the size in paypal, if you are using paypal.....

Hope this helps


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

djohana said:


> Hi
> 
> I sell t-shirts on ebay and this is how I do it....First I have a ebaystore so in my ebaystore I put up the shirt and I specify the size measurements of the shirt...
> 
> ...


You may be doing it for a while and getting away with it (nobody reported you to eBay), but it is still "illegal" in eBay terms, even in your eBay store. You are supposed to have a different item in your store for every size available. That is if the t-shirts are already made - if it is made after ordering, it doesn't matter.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, and I wouldn't try to bend their rules, or you may just find yourself banned...and if tht is your primary revenue stream, that could mean bye bye business.


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

> if it is made after ordering, it doesn't matter.


You would think that, but i was getting listings stopped when i had in big letters under my auction pic "this is an example of the t-shirt. all shirts are made to order".

You probably wont "get caught", but if some other member has had their listings took down and see you doing the same they WILL report you, then you will feel unfairly done by and you will report someone you see doing it, and it goes on...

I had swear words in my item, and i got banned for 30 days because i wrote F*ck and it should of been f***. That is how bad they can be, and if you dont play by their rules then they dont seem to care if you go because "there will be another one coming along".


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

They believe you need them alot more than they need you, but in all actuality, it is the other way around. Without clients and retailers like us, there would be no Ebay in the first place. 

Go ahead and argue chicken and egg, that the customer is the key. In most every way they are. But without us selling, they have nothing to buy, and therefore, no longer have a use for Ebay.


----------

